# Xolair Injections



## amieelyn2001 (Jul 3, 2014)

Does anyone do Xolair injections in the office and bill the patient? If so which administration code are you using?


----------



## shellysk8 (Jul 7, 2014)

I believe these should be billed with 96372.


----------

